# is it wrong to do shots with the trick or treater's parents?



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

I think so. Have some friends over if you need someone to party with.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

I don't think it's a good idea either...you never know when you are tempting someone who has a drinking problem. Always put the kids first.


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Seems like you're being facetious, but this is probably a more serious subject than one would think.

The parents are adults (well, not all parents are adults I guess ) and can make their own decisions, but I'm thinking it would be somewhat reckless for them to get trashed while escorting their kids around the neighborhood. I'm not a parent, but I'd think they'd want to stay on their toes. Otherwise, what's the point of escorting their kids.... let them go out on their own. The kids might be safer that way.

_Sorry for the seemingly political shot above at Bristol. Sometimes The Joker just can't resist._


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

If they were neighbors, then I'd think it be alright. However, do remember that the parents are driving their kids around.


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

well, here is my thought...have you ever seen a drunkin parent with their children? Its not a funny site to see and the kids usually suffer, being dragged around listening to their loudmouth Mom or Dad go down the street...not a great idea. Second, what happens when they leave? Now, you dont have to deal with them, another haunt or family may have to. Third, BIG LIABILITY...if they get in an accident, a fight, fall down the stairs, trip over a sprinkler, WHATEVER....they WILL come back to you...the guy who served the alcoholic beverage... and you could potentially lose THOUSANDS...over a harmless shot...

In my opinion, its not worth it, even best friends can turn on you. Stick with cider, doughnuts and maybe a beer with a buddy when its all over but "Shots" with parents...my hair just stood on end...


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Liability*

I'm not sure if you're being funny or serious either, but I have to add a note: Liability wise, you should never give liquor to someone you don't know and trust. Even if they are stone cold sober and this is their first drink, our litigious society includes everyone who served the drunk at any point in his/her binge in lawsuits - I used to work for a bar and someone drank there at 9:30am, then twelve hours later (and countless drinks at other establishments) they got in an accident and were paralyzed. The person was legally drunk at the time of the accident. Every establishment that the person drank at in the past 24 hours was named in the lawsuit, because it was impossible to tell at what point the man was overserved. I'm not sure what the outcome was, but just the court fees were astronomical. Not to mention it would be just sad and heartwrenching to be involved if someone you served hit a trick or treater or something...

There are always risks you calculate - someone could trip on your sidewalk and sue you, too. But in general I'd avoid such a clear risk. Even if it is your neighbors, there might be better ways to reach out - give the parents an invite to come back to your party after the kiddies are in bed?

One year that was particularly cold we had our fire pit (with a screen lid) going in the front yard, parents were VERY happy to stop and warm up for a minute.


----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)

meltdown211 said:


> well, here is my thought...have you ever seen a drunkin parent with their children? Its not a funny site to see and the kids usually suffer, being dragged around listening to their loudmouth Mom or Dad go down the street...



Yes. I had one parent like that last year. It's awful for the child. What was worse, the child was truly frightened by my display and the drunkin zot mother kept pushing the hysterical little girl forward. I ended up showing the little girl all my display secrets and how they worked. 
That mother made me so angry!!!


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

No offense but why are you even asking this question? If you're so drunk that you can't remember anything then you need to stop opening the door. I'm all for having all kinds of fun on Halloween but if you want to have that kind of fun, I say turn off the porch light & turn on the strobe light because IMO kids and booze do not mix. Shame


----------



## DEMO (Jul 28, 2008)

Wow, epic meltdown people. Calm down.


----------



## DEMO (Jul 28, 2008)

meltdown211 said:


> they will come back to you...the guy who served the alcoholic beverage... And you could potentially lose thousands...over a harmless shot...



this is false. Never have i heard of a bartender getting sued for serving a drink. 


Also, clam down. 


(that's right, i said clam down)


----------



## DEMO (Jul 28, 2008)

kruella said:


> yes. I had one parent like that last year. It's awful for the child. What was worse, the child was truly frightened by my display and the drunkin zot mother kept pushing the hysterical little girl forward. I ended up showing the little girl all my display secrets and how they worked.
> That mother made me so angry!!!


ok, so um, maybe you shouldn't make it so scary, hmm?


----------



## DEMO (Jul 28, 2008)

creepyhomemaker said:


> no offense but why are you even asking this question? If you're so drunk that you can't remember anything then you need to stop opening the door. I'm all for having all kinds of fun on halloween but if you want to have that kind of fun, i say turn off the porch light & turn on the strobe light because imo kids and booze do not mix. shame


wow, someone is on their high horse.

Listen you, i'm in minnesota. Halloween is cold here. All i'm trying to do is warm the parents up. 

Serving cider and doughnuts is a dumb idea. I know i wouldn't let my kids (i don't even have any) drink something from some stranger. Have you ever heard of lsd? 

Imo, booze and strobe lights do not mix.

Yes, i was purrrty messed up around 11:30 last halloween. Hmmm,guess what. Kids shouldn't be out that late. 


Holla back


and 

obama 08


----------



## DEMO (Jul 28, 2008)

omg, i am so mad at half the people in this thread. Do you think we should sit for tea and crumpets and recite scripture?


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

*What did you think the response would be?*

"Whoa, dude, you are so cool, can I trick or treat at your house?"

You asked for input, and we gave it. Nobody is going to stop you - just trying to save you the lawsuit (BTW - the case my bar was involved in happened in Minnesota. I was in foodservice & catering for a long time and it does happen where bartenders, establishments, and even private citizens get sued - not even necessarily by the choice of the drinker, their insurance companies just do it). 

Where do you live? If you live in a condo or apartment, maybe send out invites to stop by like a progressive dinner? Or set up a "pub crawl" through your neighborhood where neighbors who want to participate hang up a sign or symbol? Then people will at least know what to expect. If you at least have some organization it would be more credible, otherwise do people really want to take food from a drunk handing out shots and let their kids eat it? I guess it all depends on your neighborhood dynamics. 

And your homeowners insurance


----------



## jkcoop (Oct 11, 2004)

Well, first off, in everyone's defense....you did ask for an opinion, "do you think it's wrong"...so people said that they thought it was wrong.

Some were not sure if you were joking. You've cleared it up that you weren't.

I'm assuming (sorry if I'm wrong here) that when you say "trick or treaters parents" you are talking about people you may not know who bring their kids to your door. Do you invite them in? Have the shots with you when you open the door? Or are these friends who come over and hang out who happen to have kids who trick or treat?

Would I offer alcohol to people I didn't know? No way. 

I'm in Colorado. It's cold here too. We sit outside the whole time in our garage scene. To keep warm in the past I've had a small heater at my feet, we have put our fire pit in the driveway and.....believe it or not....serve hot apple cider and it's always a huge hit. Something they can walk away with and help them keep warm. I guess we've been established here so long that's no one has even questioned it.


----------



## DEMO (Jul 28, 2008)

HeatherEve1234 said:


> "Whoa, dude, you are so cool, can I trick or treat at your house?"
> 
> You asked for input, and we gave it. Nobody is going to stop you - just trying to save you the lawsuit (BTW - the case my bar was involved in happened in Minnesota. I was in foodservice & catering for a long time and it does happen where bartenders, establishments, and even private citizens get sued - not even necessarily by the choice of the drinker, their insurance companies just do it).


I've seen people TRY to do it, and it failed on all levels. I used to work at a bar, and we used to get like at least 6 of these a year. None of them stuck.


> Where do you live?


In St.Paul, MN just like my profile says


> If you live in a condo or apartment, maybe send out invites to stop by like a progressive dinner? Or set up a "pub crawl" through your neighborhood where neighbors who want to participate hang up a sign or symbol? Then people will at least know what to expect.


I live kinda in the ghetto. I guess I should rob them and sell them crack, then they'd know what to expect. 



> If you at least have some organization it would be more credible,


credible? i'm not trying to prove bigfoot exists, just trying to let the parents have fun too.


> otherwise do people really want to take food from a drunk handing out shots and let their kids eat it?


as i said in my LAST post, I think giving food/drink out to kids is a dumb idea and any parent's that let their kids eat/drink from some stranger needs to be reported to the state.


> I guess it all depends on your neighborhood dynamics.
> 
> And your homeowners insurance



My dynamics. hmmmm. does it help that I have over 40 repo houses on my street in a 6 block radius?



I think you are all missing the point. It's not like these parents are kicking back and slamming a bottle with me. THEY ARE TAKING THE KIDS HOUSE TO HOUSE. They'd be at my house for a MAX of 5 min. 

As for giving booze to someone in recovery..... it's called responsibility.


----------



## DEMO (Jul 28, 2008)

HeatherEve1234 said:


> "Whoa, dude, you are so cool, can I trick or treat at your house?"


no, you may not. unless you bring the schnapps


----------



## DEMO (Jul 28, 2008)

jkcoop said:


> Well, first off, in everyone's defense....you did ask for an opinion, "do you think it's wrong"...so people said that they thought it was wrong.
> 
> Some were not sure if you were joking. You've cleared it up that you weren't.
> 
> ...


no, not in my house. this is an out door event. if anyone gets unruly, i have pepper spray.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

This thread is entertaining..Thanks!


----------



## DEMO (Jul 28, 2008)

I try my best. Wait til i get home and get a few drinks in me. Wooooooo


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

As far as the shots go...why not. If the parents accept it, then it's on them to do it responsibly. I don't see the harm in giving a shot or two, It's not like DEMO is forcing anyone to do anything. The only caveat I would give is to make sure your "guest" is over the legal drinking age. Hard to tell at night if someone is old enough in the dark, I dunno. As long as you know them then I don't see the harm in one shot to shake off the cold, as long as you don't go overboard. Just my opinion, I have never done this and don't plan to, just to each his own, I say.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't know...I got 600 ToT's coming...that's alot of shots...


----------



## jkcoop (Oct 11, 2004)

Dr Morbius said:


> As far as the shots go...why not. If the parents accept it, then it's on them to do it responsibly. I don't see the harm in giving a shot or two, It's not like DEMO is forcing anyone to do anything. The only caveat I would give is to make sure your "guest" is over the legal drinking age. Hard to tell at night if someone is old enough in the dark, I dunno. As long as you know them then I don't see the harm in one shot to shake off the cold, as long as you don't go overboard. Just my opinion, I have never done this and don't plan to, just to each his own, I say.


Offering it up to someone you know is a different story really. We've had left over beer from the party and good friends who pop over on Halloween to see what we did (decorations are different on Halloween then they are at the party) that we've offered a beer to.

I personally would not offer alcohol to someone I didn't know. You are right about not being able to tell if someone is of legal age when it's dark out - for that matter, I've seen some really big high school kids who might pass as 21...they are huge! I myself do like to sip on a glass of red wine during the evening in between waves of kids. Goes with my vampire costume......


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah, this thread took an ugly turn quickly, didn't it? I agree that if it's friends and people you know, it's not a big deal. But I wouldn't do it with strangers. It just invites lots of potential for trouble.


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

That's what parties are for.....
Keep with the candy and trinkets for the TOT's
Shots are for another time. IMHO.


----------



## DEMO (Jul 28, 2008)

ok, im my defense, i am having a party. It just so happens that it takes place while the kids are trick or treating. I have never had a parent turn down a shot. Hell, I've even gotten phone numbers. (ahh, minnesota, the land of the gay-married guys)


----------



## DEMO (Jul 28, 2008)

Dr Morbius said:


> As far as the shots go...why not. If the parents accept it, then it's on them to do it responsibly. I don't see the harm in giving a shot or two, It's not like DEMO is forcing anyone to do anything. The only caveat I would give is to make sure your "guest" is over the legal drinking age. Hard to tell at night if someone is old enough in the dark, I dunno. As long as you know them then I don't see the harm in one shot to shake off the cold, as long as you don't go overboard. Just my opinion, I have never done this and don't plan to, just to each his own, I say.



thank you, very much.


----------



## DEMO (Jul 28, 2008)

jkcoop said:


> I myself do like to sip on a glass of red wine during the evening in between waves of kids. Goes with my vampire costume......


OMG you are destroying halloween.


----------



## DEMO (Jul 28, 2008)

Elza said:


> I don't think it's a good idea either...you never know when you are tempting someone who has a drinking problem. Always put the kids first.


keep your laws off my body


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

Well first off, I think we are learning ALOT about DEMO, lets see if I got this one...22 -29 years old, lives in the ghetto, has no kids, has no responsibility, trying DESPERATELY to get his post count up...dosent like a true answer to his questions OR needs to have people agree with him or he gets angry, believe that if he has never heard of something it must not exist....DAMN IM GOOD!!

Yea, yea DEMO, Calm down already...lol


----------



## DEMO (Jul 28, 2008)

meltdown211 said:


> 22 -29 years old


wrong. i'm 30



> lives in the ghetto


not really, more on the outer edge of the ghetto. Want me to send the census?


> has no kids


Of course not, I'm gay. 



> has no responsibility


yea, holding a job for 5 years and having to make mortgage every month is totally child's play!



> trying DESPERATELY to get his post count up


yea, because that's what matters



> ...dosent like a true answer to his questions


I think it's a matter of opinion, really. 



> OR needs to have people agree with him


again, opinions



> or he gets angry


srsly? dude, it's the internet.



> believe that if he has never heard of something it must not exist


where did you get that?



> ....DAMN IM GOOD!!


no, you're not. you pretty much failed. nice try though.



> Yea, yea DEMO, Calm down already...lol


I believe I said "CLAM DOWN"


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Demo- YOUR TOO COOL - TO BE COOL. 
So I think we all should be wise and let you do your thing. Party with the parents...why ask us if its appropriate? Obviously you really weren't concerned about the opinions....
You seem to be looking for someone to challenge. 
You might be a very nice person in real life....but your forum personality is turning pretty ugly.
So..I choose to turn a cold shoulder to this thread....and others might do the same and let it die here. This thread should just go to archives.


----------



## DEMO (Jul 28, 2008)

But what fun would that be?


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Ok so i read the entire thread, and although there was a mention to let it die, this is a forum, so i felt i wanted to put my opinion in.

In my opinion, and i'm not trying to be mean to anyone here, just my opinion that some people over-reacted way too much. But i understand that everyone is raised in different ways especially when it comes to alcohol.

Back in NJ it's a very christian like kinda vibe to the subject. It's almost frowned upon, seen as a non-social thing that the kids try to do to cause trouble.

Here, everyone looks forward to the weekends and fills the town and cities club and bar scenes like you wouldn't believe, more so than i have ever, ever seen in america. The drinking age here is 18, and they have a much more calmer approach to alcohol. For example, most parents will let their kids try small quantities of alcohol around 16-18, at home, supervised. So they can get used to it and not get over their heads with their friends when they get it illegally (which 99% do, and i'm sure some of you did as kids) Some of you may not agree, but it's a sensible idea. Then again 16-18 year olds in the UK are much more mature than 16-18 year olds in the states. As they've already left school and are going to college or working.

Back on topic, i imagined demo has a little table or booth with a bottle and a few shot glasses. If he's responsible in what he's doing, just offering one or two shots max to help the parents warm up, and the parents are sensible in knowing they're with their kids, then i don't see a huge problem.

Sure some parents may not be responsible, and that could be a problem for their kids, but i'm sure simple discrection could be used here.

As for being 21, if you were really that unsure, you'd simply ask for ID. It's not exactly a conundrum.

I think the main reason this got out of hand was some people were thinking DEMO was literally getting smashed with the parents, and the parents were staggering away after an hour drinking session with no regards for their kids. Maybe that's what he is doing, but i don't get that vibe.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## DEMO (Jul 28, 2008)

yup, you pretty much summed it up. to get sloshed with every parent would be kinda pricey.


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Dan, I see your point and they're very good points. I didn't assume he was getting each parent smashed if they accepted. I'm just thinking that it invites potential for issues, that's all. I'm not going to say "shame on DEMO" for doing this unless he was literally giving each parent 3+ shots. But at the same time, it could invite issues.

And by the way, he did mention that he was basically too blitzed to even remember if he had done shots with TOT parents. If that's the case, I'd say that he probably should've just left a bowl of candy on the front step and stayed in his house. If I had kids, I'm not sure I'd be too keen on some drunk dude handing out candy to them. Who knows what he's capable of in that state? You know what I mean? Some people are mean drunks, affectionate drunks, etc. and can't control themselves. If you want to have a couple beers while handing out candy, that's cool, but getting plowed to the point that you don't remember what you did... not a good idea.

Don't get me wrong. I enjoy drinking myself and I've on occasion had more than I should have, but I don't think I'd choose to do it under the circumstances of interacting with kids on Halloween. That's just me though, and not everyone will agree with me. I can't get on a high horse because I do enjoy a good drink and several at my own ADULT Halloween party, but it's just a matter of doing it responsibly I guess.


----------



## DEMO (Jul 28, 2008)

Well, to each their own imo.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Basically, What Joker said last was my point. But to DEMO and anyone else on here. If you don't want other peoples OPINIONS, don't ask for them.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

What kind of shots were they? Just curious.


----------



## blackcat666 (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes that's a no no. 

I do know of kids that deal with drunk parents more than not and it's a horrible situation all year long.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

It seems that I may need to mention that this discussion is close to crossing the line of dis-respecting other members. 

Make sure that respect is given. Any personal attacks will never be tolerated here as we are all a big family.

With that said...This thread was a request for opinions..so whatever your opinion is, then please feel free to say it as long as it is done nicely, just as the response should be.

Thanks all.


----------



## zombiegrrl (Jul 18, 2008)

I am LMAO here, this thread is the funniest thing I have read in a long time. Thanks for the laughs, DEMO you crack me up! Love your sense of humor, course I'm a bit sick in the head. I was once sent into a fit of laughter over an article about exploding mauseleum doors killing mourners........


----------

